# WLAN Accespoint Signalstärke



## ddeldip (14. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand von euch verraten wie man in java die Signalstärke (und am besten auch die SSID) eines WLAN Gerätes bestimmen kann? Dies sollte möglichst auch auf Handys übertragbar sein da später die Anwendung hauptsächlich auf Handys laufen soll. 
(Ich hoffe es gibt andere Möglichkeiten als das Einbinden nativen (z.B. C) Codes...)


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

ddeldip hat gesagt.:


> (Ich hoffe es gibt andere Möglichkeiten als das Einbinden nativen (z.B. C) Codes...)



Sorry, aber nein, gibt es nicht.

- Alex


----------



## ddeldip (14. Jan 2010)

hmm...schade

danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

Ein kleiner Workaround:

Wenn du ein KommandozeilenTool findest, das dir die Infos in einer Textkonsole ausspuckt, dann kannst du das mit Java aufrufen und den Output parsen. Ist aber a) aufwendig b) Sprachgebunden c) Platformgebunden.

- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2010)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du ein KommandozeilenTool findest, das dir die Infos in einer Textkonsole ausspuckt, dann kannst du das mit Java aufrufen und den Output parsen. Ist aber a) aufwendig b) Sprachgebunden c) Platformgebunden.


Das Handy das das kann ist wohl eher die Ausnahme. ;-)

Ebenius


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Das Handy das das kann ist wohl eher die Ausnahme. ;-)
> 
> Ebenius



Ach, ja, hatte ich in meiner Eile doch schon wieder vergessen dass es auch noch für's Handy gehen muss. *verdampft* Dann geht's halt gar nicht.

- Alex


----------



## ddeldip (14. Jan 2010)

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste. dann sollte es sogar nru auf dem Handy laufen.
Aber möglich muss es ja trotzdem sein, da z.B. bei Windows Mobil die Signalstärke angezeigt wird.


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich würde erwarten, dass ein normales Mobiltelefon nicht nur keinem Java-Programm sondern überhaupt gar keinem zusätzlich installierten Programm diese Informationen preisgibt. Ich würde eher davon ausgeben, dass es für jedes Telefon eine API gibt, über die man den normalen Verbindung-Öffnen-Dialog herzuzaubern kann. Vielleicht gibt's sogar eine API die die Signalstärke der derzeit bestehenden Verbindung mit übermittelt, aber an die Ergebnisse aus einem WLAN-Scan wird man in der Regel wohl eher nicht rankommen.

Keine Ahnung ob ich das richtig vermute. :-D



> Aber möglich muss es ja trotzdem sein, da z.B. bei Windows Mobil die Signalstärke angezeigt wird.


Das ist kein Kriterium. Ein Betriebssystem hat immer Möglichkeiten Dinge zu können die externe Programme nicht können.

Ebenius


----------



## ddeldip (14. Jan 2010)

Tools wie Magic Map oder Placelab solln das ja können, sind soagr open source aber beide funktionieren bei mir nicht. Ich sitz im Moment daran den Code aus einander zu fummeln...


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

ddeldip hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste. dann sollte es sogar nru auf dem Handy laufen.
> Aber möglich muss es ja trotzdem sein, da z.B. bei Windows Mobil die Signalstärke angezeigt wird.



... was nicht heisst dass es anderen Programmen erlaubt ist an die Info ran zu kommen. Entweder das Handy-OS bietet eine API mit der man dran kommt (dann musst die die Sprache der API in dein Programm bringen), oder das Handy-OS bietet es nicht an. Dann hast du pech gehabt.
Was die API an Infos her gibt, verrät dir das SDK des Herstellers (falls der sowas anbietet).

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (14. Jan 2010)

um welches Handy geht es den?


----------



## ddeldip (14. Jan 2010)

xda comet (windows mobil) 

[EDIT]: das samsung s5230 ist nicht wlan fähig (also zumindest meins nicht  )


----------



## ddeldip (14. Jan 2010)

also bei windows mobile gibts nen tool, dass genau die Informationen liefert die ich brauche. Jedoch ist die signal stärke mit balken angegeben...Google hat mir verraten, dass es für Windows Mobile nen SDK gibt. Ich werd da mal rein schauen und gucken ob ich irgendwie auf die Informationen zu greifen kann..


----------

